# FreeBSD doesn’t ”save” when HyperV host reboots



## dnv (May 11, 2018)

Windows Server 2016 running HyperV. FreeBSD 11.1 running as a guest. Automatic Stop Action is set to default, meaning ”Save the virtual machine state” and I am pretty sure I read this is a supported configuration option with FreeBSD. Yet, every time the host reboots, the FreeBSD guest boots ”from scratch”. What gives?


----------



## kpedersen (May 11, 2018)

dnv said:


> Yet, every time the host reboots, the FreeBSD guest boots ”from scratch”. What gives?


I experience similar. However I noticed that it correctly saves when you do a Shutdown rather than a Restart. So for my laptop I can just use that as a workaround. For a remote Windows server I could see this being a pain however.


----------

